# White RIP meaning of white choke?



## shirtman69 (Apr 23, 2014)

Hi im using white rip trying to find out the meaning of white choke done some research still not fully understanding it. Is white choke make the white ink thicker or does it go wider than the coloured image?


----------



## HRH (Mar 4, 2015)

the choke is to effectively shrink the size of the white under base layer so you don't get a white outline around your image.


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

And the vaule is pixel based so it will work diffrently on different dpi images.


----------



## evnetwork (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi , it's an old post but for who have the same question whiterip choke , from version6, works in mm.

Choke=1 -> 0.07 mm
Choke=2 -> 0.14 mm 
Choke=10 -> 0.7 mm
Choke=14 -> 0.98 mm

remeber that choke works in each direction. (so it's the double)

We are sorry to not reply in this amazing forum but our support team reply in some hours to all request also for demo support. 
To everyone : just write to [email protected] if you have trouble or questions.


----------

